# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Iluzione Optike

## White_Angel

Sot me erdhi nje email ku kishte keto foto te lezetcme. Eshte nje web qe mi nis. 
Shikojen dhe ju vete cfare kuptoni nga keto foto.



Shikoni kete imazhin . Cfare shikoni ketu ? RECTANLES OR DIAMONTS

----------


## White_Angel

po ketu cfare shikoni

----------


## White_Angel

MonaLisa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## White_Angel

Gjithmone bashke ..

----------


## White_Angel

Shikoni me vemendje ku formohet Nje YLL.

----------


## White_Angel

Po te shikoni me vemendje nuk levizinin te medhate por pikat e vogla ne mes.

----------


## White_Angel

Do te shikoni dy fytyra njerezish apo thjesht nje vazo lulesh.

----------


## AngelGirl

Sa kembe ka elefanti, 4, 5 apo 6?

----------


## AngelGirl

Cfa shifni ketu nje burr, nje grua apo 3 fytyra. Po ti vesh re ne krah te djathe eshte nje burr me mustaqe dhe ne krahun e majt eshte nje grua, ndera fytyra e tret del tek qafa e asaj femres, dhe rudha qe ka ajo ne qafe eshte goja e fytyres se tret.

----------


## AngelGirl

Kto me pelqyen jashtmase. Jan kollajta ti kuptosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BOY_UK

Kjo eshte nga AngelGirl sepse nuk mujti qe ta vinte ajo

----------


## StormAngel

Ndoshta e keni pa dhe kete me pare por...



Shifni ne syte e Elizabetes per 15-30 sekonda dhe pastaj, shifni ne nje leter blanko apo ne ate qe eshte afer...shifni cfare do ndodh.  :shkelje syri: 
It`s cool.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gimi3

* -  njerezit duke punuar  -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- njerezit duke ecur -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- shtepite nderrojne pamjen -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- biciklistet -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- sa fytyra ekzistojne? -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- sa fytyra ekzistojne ? -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- a eshte duke i ndihmuar kjo gruaja ketij burrit ? -*

----------


## Gimi3

*- pervec ftyres se njeriut me syze , cfare mund te vereni tjeter ? -*

----------

